# Как по характеру и местоположению боли определить, что происходит в позвоночнике или суставе?



## Александр Громов (5 Янв 2021)

Здравствуйте. У меня случилось очередное обострение остеохондроза. Решил не пить обезболивающие. Стараюсь записывать течение болезни. С фактами ещё более-менее легко. А с характером боли и с её местоположением не всегда))

С местоположением не так плохо. Понимаешь, что в пояснице, в позвоночнике (правда попробуй пальцем укажи, между какими позвонками - оно даже простукиванием не ищется), но бывает, что отдаёт в ягодицу или в ногу.
Но куда именно отдаёт - что это за мышца, нерв - неизвестно. Пишешь - в правую ягодицу, посередине между наружными четвертями.
В ногу так вобще боли-то нет, только дискомфорт, но что-то явно есть и такое впечатление, что длинный волос проложен вдоль кости и щекочет слегка. Или иногда "мешает" разогнуть ногу, но это болью не назвать, просто знаешь, что ещё пару шагов и этот волос "исчезнет". Но по местоположению через раз трудно сказать, с наружной стороны бедра, с внутренней, с передней или с задней. 

Про характер боли задумался, когда на форуме сегодня увидел баннер с картинкой: позвоночник, обмотанный колючей проволокой.
Да, чаще всего или как колючая проволока, или как битое стекло, металлическая щётка.
А когда вместо показанного покоя ты сходил в магазин 2 км, куча каких-то щекочущих дискомфортных ощущений. Они не острые, но от них хочется поглубже подышать и медленнее двигаться, чтобы успокоиться.
А когда в положении сидя неизвестно как найдёшь болезненное положение, ещё и низ широчайших сведёт с одной стороны, то это похоже на острую зубную боль, только усиленную в несколько раз и длящуюся примерно минуту. Она не отдаёт никуда, она в одном месте. Она тупая что ли. Ещё сложно выйти из этого положения - ты его меняешь, а боль не исчезает.

Вот попробуй опиши врачу)))
Это у меня у одного так неопределённо?


----------



## Сергей Минеев (13 Дек 2021)

Александр Громов написал(а):


> У меня случилось очередное обострение остеохондроза. Решил не пить обезболивающие. Стараюсь записывать течение болезни. С фактами ещё более-менее легко. А с характером боли и с её местоположением не всегда))


Ну вы и настрочили. Проверьте себя на мисциофальный синдром.


----------

